# Goat Got Killed Last Night!!



## dridgrunner (Jan 31, 2006)

MY GIRLFRIEND WAS DRIVING THE GTO ME AND MY BROTHER IN THE BACKSEAT AND HIS GIRLFRIEND IN THE FRONT DOING ABOUT 55 ON THE INTERSTATE WHEN BAAAAAM!! GOT HIT IN THE LEFT REAR BUMPER BY A CAR DOING ABOUT 100MPH. THE GTO SPUN SIDEWAYS FLIPPED ON THE DRIVER SIDE AND SLID FOR A WHILE DOWN INTO A DITCH ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD.THANK THE LORD EVERYONE IN MY CAR AND IN THERES WAS ALRIGHT.THE DRIVER OF THE OTHER CAR WAS DEFINITELY DRINKING AND ADMITTED IT TO ME. ALSO THE STATE TROOPER GAVE HIM A TICKET FOR AN ILLEGAL LANE CHANGE AND THATS IT NO DUI OR BREATHALIZER OR NOTHING REALLY PISSED ME OFF TO. 
DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW MUCH DAMGE $$WISE HAS TO BE DONE BEFORE ITS CONSIDERED TOTALED BY THE INSURANCE CARRIER. i HAVE STATE FARM AND HE HAD GEICO. THANKS ALL FOR ANY INFO REGARDING INSURANCE!


----------



## AUsomTiger (Jul 21, 2006)

Glad to hear that everyone is OK. Too bad the trooper didn't give the other guy a field sobriety test. That would have been useful if his insurance company doesn't want to play nice.

Most insurance companies require the damages to reach 70-75% of the actual cash value of the vehicle to declare it a total loss. Significant damage to the frame can also result in a total loss.

I just went through this with my wife's Jetta. Everything worked out good for me and I hope the same for you.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

dridgrunner said:


> MY GIRLFRIEND WAS DRIVING THE GTO ME AND MY BROTHER IN THE BACKSEAT AND HIS GIRLFRIEND IN THE FRONT DOING ABOUT 55 ON THE INTERSTATE WHEN BAAAAAM!! GOT HIT IN THE LEFT REAR BUMPER BY A CAR DOING ABOUT 100MPH. THE GTO SPUN SIDEWAYS FLIPPED ON THE DRIVER SIDE AND SLID FOR A WHILE DOWN INTO A DITCH ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD.THANK THE LORD EVERYONE IN MY CAR AND IN THERES WAS ALRIGHT.THE DRIVER OF THE OTHER CAR WAS DEFINITELY DRINKING AND ADMITTED IT TO ME. ALSO THE STATE TROOPER GAVE HIM A TICKET FOR AN ILLEGAL LANE CHANGE AND THATS IT NO DUI OR BREATHALIZER OR NOTHING REALLY PISSED ME OFF TO.
> DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW MUCH DAMGE $$WISE HAS TO BE DONE BEFORE ITS CONSIDERED TOTALED BY THE INSURANCE CARRIER. i HAVE STATE FARM AND HE HAD GEICO. THANKS ALL FOR ANY INFO REGARDING INSURANCE!


*Did you tell the trooper the guy admitted to you he was drinking?.......If he had Geico, chances are he had minimum coverage, and liabilities on the car. You better hope he didn't. 

I'd be calling my attorney and filing against him. Don't know about your state and kind of coverages your state mandates, but in PA we have an option of selecting Limited tort or Full tort. That means, with limited tort you waive your right to sue over damages except in extrerme circumstances. With full tort you do not waive your right to sue. I am not sue happy but damn..... I've seen innocent people lose out through no fault of their own. BURN HIM 
*


----------



## chrisGTO (Nov 26, 2005)

glad everyone is ok, where's the pics?


----------



## UFOGTO (Dec 18, 2005)

dridgrunner said:


> MY GIRLFRIEND WAS DRIVING THE GTO ME AND MY BROTHER IN THE BACKSEAT AND HIS GIRLFRIEND IN THE FRONT DOING ABOUT 55 ON THE INTERSTATE WHEN BAAAAAM!! GOT HIT IN THE LEFT REAR BUMPER BY A CAR DOING ABOUT 100MPH. THE GTO SPUN SIDEWAYS FLIPPED ON THE DRIVER SIDE AND SLID FOR A WHILE DOWN INTO A DITCH ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD.THANK THE LORD EVERYONE IN MY CAR AND IN THERES WAS ALRIGHT.THE DRIVER OF THE OTHER CAR WAS DEFINITELY DRINKING AND ADMITTED IT TO ME. ALSO THE STATE TROOPER GAVE HIM A TICKET FOR AN ILLEGAL LANE CHANGE AND THATS IT NO DUI OR BREATHALIZER OR NOTHING REALLY PISSED ME OFF TO.
> DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW MUCH DAMGE $$WISE HAS TO BE DONE BEFORE ITS CONSIDERED TOTALED BY THE INSURANCE CARRIER. i HAVE STATE FARM AND HE HAD GEICO. THANKS ALL FOR ANY INFO REGARDING INSURANCE!



Don't quote me on it, but I think that the damage has to be more than 75% of the value of the car for them to put salvage on the car's title.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

I would have demanded a breathalizer test..as far as the car being totaled I believe its entirely up to the insurance company


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Sorry 'bout the goat, but glad to hear everyone is OK.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

The trooper could have been a drinker himself. Kinda go easy. Hey, listen to GTO Judge. he is shooting you straight. Get yourself a lawyer, yesterday!


----------



## kerno (Apr 6, 2006)

Bear in mind that yesterday you had an undamaged GTO. If they fix it, you'll have one that was damaged and repaired. Since this was not your fault, I think you are entitled to be made whole. You don't need an attorney yet. Wait until you see what the damage is and what the other company is willing to do. I would insist that they total the car if it slid on its side into a ditch. Someday you may want to sell the car. No buyer pays full price for one that has had major body damage.


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm glad to hear your all ok, I have Nationwide my GTO was totaled about a month ago. The damage exceded 80%of the cars value so they totaled it.


----------



## dridgrunner (Jan 31, 2006)

*appreciate the support and info!*

Well thanks alot everyone for the support and info. We will take pics this morning and i will try to post them in a few days. Also I am interested in hearing more on getting legal representation. 
I do want the gto to be totaled. I do not want a brandnew car that has been in an accident as bad as this one was. literally the whole driver side of the car is totaled and the front and back bumper also on the driver side. If geico does not want to total the car should i then get a lawyer or should i talk to a lawyer now. The other guy was written on the ticket to be at fault of the accident and i had no fault in the accident. 
I just do not want to hassle with geico I know how insurance companies are and would just like to have full financial recovery for the car or get it totaled 
Any personal stories or opinions are appreciated!! 
I will keep everyone up2date on the progress of the situation!
Thanks,


----------



## Mickey21 (Jun 18, 2006)

Lawyer man... The lawyer will stear you through the rest. That is what he is for. To represent your needs in the matter. You will end up better off to take care of this kind of problem completely, then to let it go. If this was a fender bender it would be a different matter, but a person DUI and hitting you at 100!!! That needs more than just an insurance company looking out for themselves. You will probably not need the lawyer, but what if you did and you didnt use one? Just my opinion. Good luck... Glad no one was seriously hurt.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Insurance companies take more than the damage of the car into consideration when determining whether to "total" it.

They look at:


Remaining value of the car
Cost to repair
Cost to put you in a rental
How long it takes to get parts, which affects the rental cost/time

That last item might well put you in a new car. Beware though, if you're upside down on your car, the insurance company could care less. You'll get the retail value of the car.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*His Insurance Company will do what all Insurance companies do, LOW BALL YOU. They will offer you the lowest settlement possible. If you take it like they hope you do, you just shafted yourself. At best, they will offer you a modest settlement. IF you do not peruse your full legal rights you will only gain a modest settlement. As stated, this was not a fender bender, this was a major deal. This major deal warrants a full investigation. An investigation with YOUR best interest at heart, not his, or your insurance company's best interest.

The only way to guarantee you are fully taken care of is to have a person (in this case an attorney) that specializes in this. The bottom line is... It's your car, your money and your damages caused by the neglect of another, in this case an admitted DUI. If you leave all the decisions to a claims adjuster you will not get what is fully due you. 

The claims adjuster works for their respective Insurance company, NOT you. They will smile at you and at the same time take you across the table. This is the reality of it. Do you self a favor and call an attorney and explore your options, you'll be glad ya did. *


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

:agree What he said. You got screwed at the scene of the accident. Why make a situation worse. Go for it. You will be glad you did. Otherwise, you asking for a bunch of headaches. How do you think Gieco keeps it rates low, not by paying you what you deserve.


----------



## dridgrunner (Jan 31, 2006)

*hired the Lawyer this afternoon!*

Hello all, hired the lawyer to represent me this afternoon. Me and the fiance just came back from the chiropractor and she has a pretty bad neck injury. Investigator should be here in a while so i'll keep u guys updated.


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

dridgrunner said:


> Hello all, hired the lawyer to represent me this afternoon. Me and the fiance just came back from the chiropractor and she has a pretty bad neck injury. Investigator should be here in a while so i'll keep u guys updated.



Glad everyone is ok, the same thing happened to me a few months back, I was in my supercharged grand prix and I was rearended on the interstate by a 16 yr old who had some no nome insurance company. I didn't get an attorney at first until they slapped me in the face by saying my car was only worth X amount of money. I about crapped my pants, it was mint fully loaded with a body kit (will post pics of it) I finally got an attorney and that is how I got my goat. Repaired my car drove it for a few months and got the Goat. Best decision I made was getting a blood thirsty attorney involved. Got me about an additional 4 grand plus his cut. But I will say one thing a repaired car after major body work, rearending a unibody always screws up the frame, will never drive the same. Total it. Get a new one. I pay for full replacement insurance for that very reason.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

madkat said:


> Glad everyone is ok, the same thing happened to me a few months back, I was in my supercharged grand prix and I was rearended on the interstate by a 16 yr old who had some no nome insurance company. I didn't get an attorney at first until they slapped me in the face by saying my car was only worth X amount of money. I about crapped my pants, it was mint fully loaded with a body kit (will post pics of it) I finally got an attorney and that is how I got my goat. Repaired my car drove it for a few months and got the Goat. Best decision I made was getting a blood thirsty attorney involved. Got me about an additional 4 grand plus his cut. But I will say one thing a repaired car after major body work, rearending a unibody always screws up the frame, will never drive the same. Total it. Get a new one. I pay for full replacement insurance for that very reason.



*Let us know how you make out.......... This story is a perfect example of a reason why not to let an insurance adjuster dictate your settlement. *


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *Let us know how you make out.......... This story is a perfect example of a reason why not to let an insurance adjuster dictate your settlement. *



here are 2 picks of my worthless car according to the insurance adjuster


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

LAWYER LAWYER LAWYER LAWYER............................... $3000

BLOOD BLOOD BLOOD BLOOD BLOOD............................... SEE LAWYER

NEW GOAT NEW GOAT NEW GOAT NEW GOAT.............................. $30,000

BIG SMILE............................. PRICELESS 

:cheers


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

dridgrunner said:


> Hello all, hired the lawyer to represent me this afternoon. Me and the fiance just came back from the chiropractor and she has a pretty bad neck injury. Investigator should be here in a while so i'll keep u guys updated.



I was rear ended in an 84 GTI, I was stopped. A Chevy (2500?) hit me doing only 25-30, didn't even hit his breaks. I have pains in my neck still.

The Lawyer will stear you through but don't settle the Medical for less than $10k (Mine was about 4k). 

No one else in the car was hurt??? Our GTO's are built well aren't they? 

Glad to hear no one was critical!


----------



## dridgrunner (Jan 31, 2006)

*goat handled the wreck !!*

Yes our cars are built very sturdy. We were on the driver side sliding for about a hundred yards but the gto got back on her feet when we hit the embankment on the side of the highway. Thank god the car didnt start flipping after the collision or we would have been seriously injured.
ANY BODY KNOW WHERE TO BUY AN 06M6 BLACKONBLACK GTO!!


----------



## kinyu (May 11, 2006)

As someone who has been in your position, my advice would be to GET A LAWYER. A redlight runner totaled my 02 SS and the insurance company offered me like, 10 grand under the car's value and would not budge. I got a lawyer and not only did I get what the car was worth, I got about 15 grand more. 
Anyway, the company happened to be Geico and their rule at the time was 75%.


----------

